# Ride Report for Giant TCR Advanced SL3



## JimT

Well I finally got it out on the road today so I figured I would do a write up on it. 

First off a little background, I am a biking enthusiast not a racer or anything I try to get in about 80 miles a week. I have been riding an 07 TREK Madone 5.2 SL so that is what I am using as my comparison. BTW the Madone is a great bike.

I was planning on an easy 10 mile ride but on wrong turn turned it into a 30 mile ride but it was OK with me. 

Lets start with the pros; The frame is stiff, light and responsive more-so than the 07 technology of the TREK. The SL3 probably weighed just shy of 16 lbs without the water bottles. When I pressed down on the pedals the bike took off and even when pedaling the bike would list ever so slightly with the pedal strokes. The cornering was very exact and it seemed to be on a laser. The frame just ate up rough pavement and the ride was much smoother than I expected. 

The new Ultegra group was a little of a let down however I love the way the cables are cleaned up infront of the handlebars. It seems the distance needed to move the levers has increased in comparison to the 07 model. The shifting was a little "clunkier" for lack of a better word but I am hoping that will change after I put more miles on it and get it adjusted. I am in no way saying they are worse but at this point I cant say they are better either. 

The design of the Fi'zi:k Arione was much different than the Bontrager on the TREK, I was very afraid, very afraid!!! but after 30 miles I am really loving that saddle. The Arione was comfortable, easy to change positions on and my butt is not sore at all. 

The entire wheel/bb package rocked, what can I say they just rolled effortlessly. 

The bike geometry seems just right for me. I have short legs and about an average torso and on the Madone I felt a cramped which led to some lower back pain where-as on the SL3 I was very comfortable and felt great afterwards (minus the cramps in my quads) 

OK thats all, and now the pics!




























Well Thanks for looking 
JimT


----------



## icsloppl

It looks like your stem is installed against the top cap. You might consider placing one spacer above the stem. If you do it yourself and haven't worked with carbon previously, note that there are fairly specific torque requirments.


----------



## MaddSkillz

Thanks for the report JimT! It's hilarious that you mention you were afraid of the Fizik saddle... I was too! I was so skeptical because it didn't have the cut-out that I was accustomed to in the Specialized Toupe. Boy was I wrong! This saddle is so much more comfy than the Toupe! I've been missing out! I love it!

As for the Ultegra... I have read that the throw is a bit more than SRAM but not sure how it compares to last years Ultegra. All I know is that I'm coming from Taigra shift levers and 105 derailleurs. To me the Ultegra is cutting edge technolgy and I'm blown away by it's precision and click-it and forget-it simplicity. I love it!

You have the same wheels I have and you're right, the wheels are light and they respond quick! Love em! 

Congrats on the ride, it's awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## JimT

Hey Skillz Thanks. the Ultegras are definately awesome and I am sure they will get smoother with time. BTW I am really having a hard time clipping into the Look Pedals but I am so much happier with this bike than any other. 
BTW Skillz I love the avatar....

icsloppl-I will talk to my LBS about that, thanks

Thanks again 
Jim


----------



## mbaulfinger

Jim, That's a nice bike you've got. I really like the Giants. I'm riding a '09 Madone and like it alot. Did you keep your Madone and still ride it? Could you explain the difference between the Advance and the Advance SL frames? Is it just a lighter weight or are the ride qualities different? Thanks for sharing the ride review. Enjoy your new bike,its a real beauty.


----------



## JimT

Thanks, Well my Madone is an 07 and I still have it and just use it on once in a while. 
The difference with the frames is the Giant is stiffer but rides as smooth, the bottom bracket and down tube is much beefier and actually squared more-so than oval shaped. The Advanced frame does not have as large a diameter and is more of a triangular shape. There are 3 people I ride with that areo on the TCR and it is just as nice, in hindsight I wouldn't hesitate to get the TCR vs. the SL and put the difference towards a nicer wheelset.
I guess the reason I like the my Giant over the TREK is the geometry of the Giant fits me a little better (also it is light than my Madone SL) 
I guess with either bike you couldn't go wrong. 
Hope this helps. 
Jimt


----------



## monkeyma

I just brought a sale 09 TCR SL 2 home. I had the exact same experience riding the Treks versus Giant. The Giant just begged to be ridden fast. The Scotts I rode also didn't thrill me.

I know Trek and Scott both make amazing bikes but for whatever reason the Giant just felt right for me.

The Cervelo S1 and S2 were also impressive but as someone who also has a long torso, they felt a bit cramped. In fact, my knees kept brushing the cables on the S2 when out of the saddle.


----------



## JimT

LOL, another satisfied customer, we must have similar dimensions. Like you said, the other bikes are great bikes as well but MAN the SL2 just rocks... I thought after a few hundred miles the honeymoon would be over, not a chance. I am more impressed with it after every ride. She's getting new wheels this week!


----------



## albert owen

icsloppl said:


> It looks like your stem is installed against the top cap. You might consider placing one spacer above the stem. If you do it yourself and haven't worked with carbon previously, note that there are fairly specific torque requirments.


Be very conservative with the torque on all the fixings try to avoid going anywhere near to the "allowed" amounts. The seatpost collar's thread strips very easily even when using a torque wrench. I know this from personal experience and I know that I am not alone .


----------



## socfan12

*Thinking about moving from Madone to TCR Advanced SL too*

Hi JimT,

I'm new to the forum and read your post with much interest. I have a Madone 5.2 and have been thinking about the TCR Advanced SL 3 after reading a rave review in Road Bike Action Magazine. I too am a recreational rider, riding only on weekends about 70 miles total. Proportionally my legs are short similar to yours.

However, I'm in my mid to upper 40s and am wondering if the Defy Advanced would be better for me. So I have to ask, did you consider the Defy at all? I am getting into climbing the hills so would want a compact on the tcr, whereas the Defy comes with a compact by default. I have no issue with the Madone geometry, and like you said, it's a great bike!

Would love to hear any thoughts you have on tcr vs defy.

btw, great review, great pics! I'm jealous!


----------



## JimT

Thanks socfan12, Hey, I am 45 years old so that's another thing we have in common, we are advancing in age...
I used the Defy to check my standover and a few riders in our group have them, but I really didn't ride one. They are sweet bikes and everyone that has one is satisfied with the performance. 
The area where I live is very hilly with climbs everywhere, there is not a flat route within 2 hours of here. I did suffer a lot at first and almost considered changing my cassette to a 12-27 for easier climbing but I'm glad didn't. I am getting stronger and I still suffer just not quite as bad as I did in the beginning. 
I wish I had more to tell you but all the guys with the Defy's have larger frames than mine so I wouldn't be able to get a good comparison. I am sure you would be really happy with either. I know this sounds shallow but when I see Menchov riding his Giant I get a weird feeling that I actually have the same bike that is riding in the TDF....
I will talk to some of the Defy folks in the AM and see if I can get more info for you. 
Take Care
Jim


----------



## socfan12

thx for the quick reply, JimT. 

Wow, we have lots in common! What size did u get? I'm just shy of 5'7 and my inseam is around 29", so I'm thinking xs or small. The LBS I've been talking, the guy there has a TCR Advanced SL w Di2, is 5'6, and is riding an xs.

Yeah, go Menchov! 21 seconds behind 3rd place! it could change tomorrow!


----------



## JimT

I am 5'5" with a 27" inseam. I ride a small frame and it fits great. On my Madone I was on a 52 cm and it just seemed a little short on the head tube length and at times I felt cramped. 
I would definitely go with a small. If you were in the north Ga. area I would invite you to give it a spin. BTW with the new Easton EC SL 90 on, it weighs 15.13 lbs. without water bottles. Sorry about posting the pic again but I do love this bike...










I hope Menchov does get a podium!!!


----------



## socfan12

that's some sweet lookin' ride you got there, JimT! I have to go find me an LBS that has a small on hand (so far no luck, just one xs, and not so local, either  ). 

And go Menchov! He should be on the podium tomorrow!


----------



## monkeyma

socfan12 said:


> Hi JimT,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and read your post with much interest. I have a Madone 5.2 and have been thinking about the TCR Advanced SL 3 after reading a rave review in Road Bike Action Magazine. I too am a recreational rider, riding only on weekends about 70 miles total. Proportionally my legs are short similar to yours.
> 
> However, I'm in my mid to upper 40s and am wondering if the Defy Advanced would be better for me. So I have to ask, did you consider the Defy at all? I am getting into climbing the hills so would want a compact on the tcr, whereas the Defy comes with a compact by default. I have no issue with the Madone geometry, and like you said, it's a great bike!
> 
> Would love to hear any thoughts you have on tcr vs defy.
> 
> btw, great review, great pics! I'm jealous!


Hey,
I'm 41 and just took my new 09 TCR Advanced SL 2 on a 2 hour climb up to Hurricane Ridge with the stock crank and 12/25 cassette. It was a grind but the knees were fine and I felt great. I'm a big guy and swore by my compact crank on my other bike. But with the speed and weight of the SL I'd really miss that top end speed provided by the standard double. 

I bought the TCR because I wanted something fast to ride in Tri without going to a dedicated TT bike. My other ride is an older Specialized Roubaix which is more of a plush bike in the style of the Defy. In the end, I think I got both speed and plush in the TCR. It's a delight to ride if it fits you right. Plus the SL is super light and stiff.

In the end, I'd say it's a question of what kind of riding you want to do. I wanted a race bike and for me the TCR is plenty comfortable but I've yet to ride a century on it. The Defy is built for longer rides and a more comfortable day in the saddle.

One last plug for the TCR Advanced SL: It's on the podium in Paris! No other frameset is on the Tour is even close to it's price point!


----------



## socfan12

monkeyma said:


> Hey,
> I'm 41 and just took my new 09 TCR Advanced SL 2 on a 2 hour climb up to Hurricane Ridge with the stock crank and 12/25 cassette. It was a grind but the knees were fine and I felt great. I'm a big guy and swore by my compact crank on my other bike. But with the speed and weight of the SL I'd really miss that top end speed provided by the standard double.
> 
> I bought the TCR because I wanted something fast to ride in Tri without going to a dedicated TT bike. My other ride is an older Specialized Roubaix which is more of a plush bike in the style of the Defy. In the end, I think I got both speed and plush in the TCR. It's a delight to ride if it fits you right. Plus the SL is super light and stiff.
> 
> In the end, I'd say it's a question of what kind of riding you want to do. I wanted a race bike and for me the TCR is plenty comfortable but I've yet to ride a century on it. The Defy is built for longer rides and a more comfortable day in the saddle.
> 
> One last plug for the TCR Advanced SL: It's on the podium in Paris! No other frameset is on the Tour is even close to it's price point!


Monkeyma, thx for your response. Your comment about speed and plush is what I thought I'd be getting from the TCR Advanced SL from all the mag reviews I've read, and thanks for confirming that. I don't race, and my longest ride thus far has only been 50 miles. But I do like to push my limits, both speed and distance, and it sounds like the TCR Advanced would help with both!

I'll be calling my not so local LBS to try that XS TCR Advanced SL when I get back from vacation next week. It really does sound as good as all the writeups, and the direct comparison with the Madone from this thread just about pushed me over the edge! I just hope the geometry works for me now!

Cheers, guys!


----------



## monkeyma

One more note: I'm thinking of swapping the rear cassette form a 12/25 to a 12/27. It will buy me a little more spin on the hills without sacrificing my top gears and without the $400 price tag of a compact crank.

If you end up on the TCR I hpe you enjoy it. So far I love mine.


----------



## socfan12

monkeyma said:


> One more note: I'm thinking of swapping the rear cassette form a 12/25 to a 12/27. It will buy me a little more spin on the hills without sacrificing my top gears and without the $400 price tag of a compact crank.
> 
> If you end up on the TCR I hpe you enjoy it. So far I love mine.


I originally had a standard double on my Madone, w a 12-25 cassette. I started doing some hills so switched out to a 12-27 cassette in the back. That really helped! But my pedaling on really steep grades (10+%) still wasn't a smooth cadence, but rather the pulsing type (go slow, get a burst of energy, go slow again, etc). Then realcyclist.com had a sale of 20% off of Shimano, and that's when I bit the bullet. I love my compact now! I don't know if it's my weight loss or the compact cassette, but I'm now riding faster on the flats (as well as the hills, but I expected that). 

Yeah, it seems weird to get a race bike that you can take to the TDF podium and put a compact on it. I'm not a stronger climber right now, my knees do ache sometimes after rides, so I am leaning towards a compact.

Not sure when I will get one. Most of the stores I called do not carry the bike on the floor because for them it's a special order item, or they are all sold out and Giant has no smalls left in stock. I will probably have to wait for a 2011 model, which is just around the corner, though. But I was hoping to take advantage of year-end discounting, though.


----------



## monkeyma

17.8 Miles of Up. 4783.0 ft gain. This bike loves to climb.


----------



## JimT

monkeyma said:


> 17.8 Miles of Up. 4783.0 ft gain. This bike loves to climb.


Does climbing like that have anything to do with your username??


----------



## monkeyma

JimT said:


> Does climbing like that have anything to do with your username??


Oh how I wish I was a featherweight climber with natural ability. Instead I'm just a masochist. 

I live on Bainbridge Island, WA. There's not a flat stretch of road on it. So I've embraced it. And the Giant has helped to enjoy it for sure.


----------



## socfan12

monkeyma said:


> Oh how I wish I was a featherweight climber with natural ability. Instead I'm just a masochist.
> 
> I live on Bainbridge Island, WA. There's not a flat stretch of road on it. So I've embraced it. And the Giant has helped to enjoy it for sure.


Doing the hills is good punishment! In about that same distance, I only do about 2K of elevation, 3K tops by doing some of the same hills more than once. I live in Central Jersey, and it's relatively flat here. :-( Have to drive about 1.5 - 2 hrs to get any significant hills.

Glad to hear that the TCR helps with the climbing, one of the reasons I am lusting for that bike!


----------



## mbaulfinger

Hi JimT, I liked the bike in the original pics but the new wheelset really set it off. Nice addition! How do you like the wheels so far? Is this for racing or everyday training?


----------



## JimT

mbaulfinger said:


> Hi JimT, I liked the bike in the original pics but the new wheelset really set it off. Nice addition! How do you like the wheels so far? Is this for racing or everyday training?


I love the wheels. I don't race and I do use them everyday. I group ride a few times a week and then a couple nights alone. They lightened up the bike by about a pound. The ride comfort is slightly better then the Ksyrium Elites not by much though. With climbing and flats the Easton's also have a noticeable advantage, nothing big but I can tell the difference for the better. 
For me I guess at my riding level it is pretty much bling but I love them. Who knows maybe one day I will ride and do an uphill attack on the group and they wont catch me...

JimT


----------



## royta

JimT said:


> I am 5'5" with a 27" inseam. I ride a small frame and it fits great. On my Madone I was on a 52 cm and it just seemed a little short on the head tube length and at times I felt cramped.
> I would definitely go with a small.
> <snip>


Hmm, I'm 5'7" with a 31.5" inseam. I rode both a Medium TCR Advanced and a Small TCR Advanced, and I felt just a little too stretched out on the Medium. However, this will be my first road bike purchase, so I'm not exactly sure how it's supposed to feel. My arms were rather straight, and the front hub seemed to almost be behind the bars. In other words, I could see the hub flanges behind the bar. The Medium had a 100mm stem and the Small had a 90mm stem. The deal I can get on a Small 2010 TCR Advanced SL3 is crazy good, but I need to know I'm getting the correct sized bike.


----------



## Specinvstr

royta said:


> Hmm, I'm 5'7" with a 31.5" inseam. I rode both a Medium TCR Advanced and a Small TCR Advanced, and I felt just a little too stretched out on the Medium. However, this will be my first road bike purchase, so I'm not exactly sure how it's supposed to feel. My arms were rather straight, and the front hub seemed to almost be behind the bars. In other words, I could see the hub flanges behind the bar. The Medium had a 100mm stem and the Small had a 90mm stem. The deal I can get on a Small 2010 TCR Advanced SL3 is crazy good, but I need to know I'm getting the correct sized bike.


I'm 5'7" and 5'8" on a good day. lol I just got sized for a TCR Advanced and they're throwing me on a small. I sat on a medium and it felt big. When i first started looking at bikes someone said or I read on here that it is easier to make a small bike bigger than make a big bike smaller. 

Good luck!


----------



## royta

Specinvstr said:


> I'm 5'7" and 5'8" on a good day. lol I just got sized for a TCR Advanced and they're throwing me on a small. I sat on a medium and it felt big. When i first started looking at bikes someone said or I read on here that it is easier to make a small bike bigger than make a big bike smaller.
> 
> Good luck!


inseam?

OK, OK already!!! I'll buy the Small.


----------



## socfan12

royta said:


> inseam?
> 
> OK, OK already!!! I'll buy the Small.



Hi royta,

Do you know if the LBS has another SL3 in a small? I've been looking for one to try but can't find any. Are you in the New York, NJ, PA area?

thx


----------



## royta

No, I'm in Utah. I didn't buy the bike. I went with a 2009 Kestrel Evoke SL on Friday instead. I could have got the 2010 TCR Advanced SL3 for $2800 out the door. I picked up the Evoke SL for $1700 out the door. I went on a 38 mile ride yesterday, and my inexprienced roadie butt likes having an extra $1100.


----------



## socfan12

that's a damn good price!! I was offered 3500 last year if they had one in stock (they didn't) and I thought that was a good price!

Enjoy the Kestrel!


----------



## royta

socfan12 said:


> that's a damn good price!! I was offered 3500 last year if they had one in stock (they didn't) and I thought that was a good price!
> 
> Enjoy the Kestrel!


Yeah, apparently there aren't too many folks out there who need the Small, and they obviously want it out of their shop.


----------



## Specinvstr

Nice deal royta! I didn't stumble upon such steals as I was looking. A little late, but I have no idea re my inseam.

Socfan12, I didn't see any 2010 TCR advanced 3s in small or I would've picked it up. I went with a 2011 TCR advanced 2 (I think the TCR advanced composite is the 2011 TCR advanced 3) and I am really enjoying it after putting 50 miles on it the last couple of days.


----------



## jkmacman

2nd year with my giant tcr frame. i like the pic above w/easton 90's. the wheelset (mavic) & components (campy) came off a trek p.o. 5600 i bought used. picked up neuvations for the trek this year, but i shoulda got the eastons put them on the tcr and sent mavic back to the trek. on fast down hills you can feel the age in the wheel although it appeards true









this my sunday bike


----------



## Timmy63

*Giants, Treks...and CHANGE*

Thanks for the review of the 2010 TCR Advance SLR3 with the Easton wheels. It's a bike that is among the top 3 on my next purchase. I needed to hear the comparisons between the Giant and the Madone as far as fit, wheels, and performance. I tested an '09 Madone 5.5 & a 6.5 this fall and wasn't all that impressed with some of their components nor their performance. I had some shifter and wheel complaints with the 5.5, and I wanted the Easton 90 SLC wheels rather than the double spoked Bonty Race Lites or Race X-Lite wheels. It was encouraging hearing your input on the Eastons. Also neither bike impressed me as being better than what I am currently riding...I'm hoping the SL3 will. I was OK with the fit of the Madones but 2 sales people at another shop, that sells both Giant and Trek, said I'd like the fit of the small SL3 better. I'm encouraged about getting the Advance SL3. 
As for your quote:
"I'm keeping my freedom, Bible, guns, and money....... You can keep your damn CHANGE."
Lets keep the talk to biking...and leave the politics out of it. I'm a 63 year old military veteran who doesn't agree with your politics nor your quote. I gave 4 yrs of my life fighting for your right to talk like that and you need to show some respect for those of us with opposing ideas and who fought in this country's wars so you could have your "FREEDOM, your Bible, and your MONEY..." 
Exceptions are only for those who have seen military action.


----------



## red elvis

no need to apologized for posting another picture, dude. no one will ever get tired of looking at your bike. she is a beauty. and thanks for the report. i am also planning of getting a tcr frameset for my bike in a month or two. 

i get to demo a fizik arione for a week at my LBS before i bought one for my bike and yes, they are awesome.


----------



## socfan12

*Just pulled the trigger on my TCR Advanced SL3!*

After looking for so long for a bike shop that had the SL3 in small, I finally found one and tried it yesterday. Compared to my Madone, it's a lot stiffer but somewhat compliant too (my Madone seem to absorb the micro vibrations better). But it was a really sweet, balanced ride. Took my Madone for a quick spin this morning and thought, boy, this feels kinda soft. So I called the shop and put a deposit on it just now! Will pick it up 3 weeks from now when I return from vacation! 

JimT, how's your SL3 treating you?


----------



## JimT

Socfan12, I still love the SLC although I haven't used it much lately... You will love yours I am sure...

JimT


----------



## jkmacman

socfan12 said:


> After looking for so long for a bike shop that had the SL3 in small, I finally found one and tried it yesterday. Compared to my Madone, it's a lot stiffer but somewhat compliant too (my Madone seem to absorb the micro vibrations better). But it was a really sweet, balanced ride. Took my Madone for a quick spin this morning and thought, boy, this feels kinda soft. So I called the shop and put a deposit on it just now! Will pick it up 3 weeks from now when I return from vacation!
> 
> JimT, how's your SL3 treating you?


if you're talking trek & giant carbon road bikes, you're talking my language. took the trc advanced to river road today, but i prefer my trek 5600 for the hilly bumpy road. at least i took the easton tt wheels off the giant. my tri was last week. need the bomb proof mavics:thumbsup:


----------



## Italianrider76

Got this one a few months ago.....what a ride!


----------



## socfan12

Yup, that's the one. I'm actually picking her up today, couldn't wait until after vacation. Will take her out tomorrow to my usual route and see how she does.

How do you like the wheels? Real cyclist has a pretty good sale on this week and was wondering if I should change the wheels like JimT did.


----------



## Italianrider76

The DT Swiss Tricons are great. Not the lightest but the hubs are fantastically smooth. I was using a set of Shimano Ultegra WH-R6600s on my old bike and although it's a good quality sturdy wheelsest these Tricons are much better. You won't be disappointed with the wheels or the bike. Be sure to post some pics!


----------



## sw150

What are the differences between the Advanced sl3 and the Advanced 1


----------



## Italianrider76

TCR Advanced frames are made of T-700 Carbon

TCR Advanced SL frames are made of the supposedly higher grade T-800 carbon.

The tube shapes are also different.

Components are the same except for the wheels


----------



## red elvis

Italianrider76 said:


> TCR Advanced frames are made of T-700 Carbon
> 
> TCR Advanced SL frames are made of the supposedly higher grade T-800 carbon.
> 
> The tube shapes are also different.
> 
> Components are the same except for the wheels


in other word, about a $1,000 more.


----------



## Steelguy

Seems to me there is an adjustment point for the reach of Shimano levers, somewhere under the hoods. I remember reading about this, I think, but I can't remember much more about it. Perhaps I'm wrong.


----------



## socfan12

sw150 said:


> What are the differences between the Advanced sl3 and the Advanced 1


the SL series uses different carbon, and in 2012, that carbon also gets lighter. From what I've read on the forums, the TCR Advanced has a less compliant ride than the TCR Advanced SL (tho YMMV), though both are stiff and fast.

I'm taking my baby out for a ride this AM, will post pictures when I'm done.


----------



## socfan12

*In a word, AMAZING!*

So I took my new SL3 for a ride along a route I regularly ride on, and it has a little bit of everything: a short hill to climb, some smooth fast roads, some rough, patchy roads, a steep roller, etc. I picked this route because I know how I ride on this route and have performed with my Madone. Today, I rode on it with the SL3.

All I can say is WOW! This bike is fast, stable, and efficient! Here's some details on how I thought it performed relative to my Madone:

Small Hill:
The bike wants to climb! Because of the stiffness in the BB, I felt all my pedal effort went to going up that hill. It's not particularly steep, 7+%, but I was able to do it in a gear (or was it two) higher on the SL3 than my madone. The transfer of power just seemed that much better.

Smooth, fast roads:
There are some sections where it's a wide open road that I like to go a bit faster on. I went down in the drops and pumped like I normally do. This baby is rock solid and stable at speed! I didn't realize I was going that fast until I looked down at the cyclocomputer! 

Steep Roller: 
There's a small steep roller next and with my Madone, It's a little bit steeper (and shorter) than the first hill so I typically stand just to break it up a bit. I think the grade is about 11%. With the SL3, I did not feel the need to stand. I was able to sit down and grind a bit and get up that roller a lot more efficiently than I ever did before.

Rough Road:
There is a road that I frequent because it's lined with trees and offers reasonable shade. There are cyclers on this road all the time, but the roads are fairly rough. Here's where the Madone actually out does the SL3 - the Madone just feels more compliant and absorbs the bumps a lot more effectively than the SL3. My teeth weren't chattering, mind you, but I can definitely feel the difference. But it's a very small price to pay given all the other great things this bike does!

Descents:
As I said before, this bike is stable at speed and you really feel it on the descents. You won't realize how fast you are going because the bike is so smooth! I really can't wait to try it on my really hilly rides.


Now for some comments on some components:
Fizik Arione Seat:
On my Madone, I still have the stock seat that came with the bike. Always thought about upgrading the seat to something from Fizik so was happy to get it on the SL3. Hmmm, different. Not better, not worse, just different. I guess my butt's gotta get used to it. It wasn't bad at all, just different. My body will adjust.

Ultegra Groupo:
Great drivetrain as you'd expect from Shimano. Gear changes were smooth and quick. Brakes were also good, strong but not overly grippy.

Giant Contact Handlebar:
I wonder if the extra vibrations I feel in my hands come from the aluminum bar and stem? I have carbon on my Madone, bar and stem. May be one of the first things I change. What do you guys, think?

Giant/DT Swiss Wheels:
ItalianRider, you were right, no issues with the wheels. Seemed fine. I may still upgrade them in the future to get tubeless clinchers, but don't feel the need now. They are a respectable 1700 grams for the pair...

Anyway, just my initial thoughts on my first ride on my new steed! It's not dialed in yet, so think I will go get a performance fit by a good fitter. It can only get better from there.

Didn't get a chance to take pics, but will post when I do. Hopefully tonight otherwise it'll have to wait until I'm back from vacation.

As you can tell, extremely happy with my purchase!

cheers


----------



## bmwk100

Interesting comments. I'm on the fence between the TCR Advanced SL2 and the Cannondale EVO with SRAM. The Cannondale is about $800 cheaper but I'm leaning towards the Giant based on recommendations from friends who rave about their TCR's. Also, the EVO is new and an unknown quantity. Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## JKLEE

Thanks, great review.


----------



## V3T

Italianrider76 said:


> TCR Advanced frames are made of T-700 Carbon
> 
> TCR Advanced SL frames are made of the supposedly higher grade T-800 carbon.
> 
> The tube shapes are also different.
> 
> Components are the same except for the wheels


Add: the TCR Advanced fork has an alloy steerer-tube, while the TCR Advanced SL has a carbon steerer-tube.


----------



## lewdvig

Mines just a '10 Advanced but I love it.


----------



## socfan12

Sweet setup! Like the color coordinated bottle cages!

Finally two pics of my SL3, long over due. When I ride, the only limitation is me, not my bike.


----------



## lewdvig

Beauty! These bikes are the best deal going IMO.


----------



## Italianrider76

Great choice Soc! Did the bike come with a 50/34??


----------



## Italianrider76

V3T said:


> Add: the TCR Advanced fork has an alloy steerer-tube, while the TCR Advanced SL has a carbon steerer-tube.


Not quite..... the higher spec'd TCR Advanced bikes do in fact have a carbon steerer. If you were to just buy the frameset you would also get a carbom steerer. The lower spec'd complete bikes come with an alloy steer although this may differ from market to market.


----------



## socfan12

Thx, ItalianRider! Right back at you!:thumbsup:

Good eyes noticing the compact double! I asked the LBS to swap out the standard double to a compact, and to give me 170 cranks (stubby legs). They did it FOC!  Great shop (real cyclers, loves to talk bikes, etc)!


----------



## socfan12

thx, lewdvig! Our bikes are awesome, and as you say, a great buy for what you get!:thumbsup:


----------



## V3T

Italianrider76 said:


> Not quite..... the higher spec'd TCR Advanced bikes do in fact have a carbon steerer. If you were to just buy the frameset you would also get a carbom steerer. The lower spec'd complete bikes come with an alloy steer although this may differ from market to market.


Oh yea, my bad... I see that the TCR Advanced 1 does have a full-composite steerer-tube. Thanks.


----------



## socfan12

bmwk100 said:


> Interesting comments. I'm on the fence between the TCR Advanced SL2 and the Cannondale EVO with SRAM. The Cannondale is about $800 cheaper but I'm leaning towards the Giant based on recommendations from friends who rave about their TCR's. Also, the EVO is new and an unknown quantity. Any comments would be appreciated.


Road Bike Action magazine has a preview on the Evo this month. It's not a full review as they didn't get to ride it much. But worth a look see if you are still looking for info on the Evo.


----------

